

Free Ebooks from NASA (Epub, Mobi, PDF) - BlackLamb
http://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/aeronautics_ebooks_archive_1.html#.U927rlZ3oqe

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8090402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8090402)

